# felony conviction



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't hire you... ever. Regardless of the circumstances, a conviction of a crime is a fundamental character flaw. There's too many good guys in the labor pool right now to pick from to ever take a chance on a felon.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Considering the number of people I have worked with over the years , I am sure that I have worked with someone who had a felony conviction.

That said, there are certain companies who will never take a chance on you, and certain fields (security systems, for example) you won't be able to do.

The company I am with would never hire you. Because we do residential service, they run background checks on everyone. They would never risk sending you into someones home.

Marc has a point as well.


MDShunk said:


> There's too many good guys in the labor pool right now to pick from to ever take a chance on a felon.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MY company requires you to be able to get a security clearance. Having said that with a large firm on a construction site you could get along fine.

Try try try it will not be as easy for you as it will be for others but it can be done.


----------



## bigboz566 (Feb 10, 2009)

yea I can understand that so what fields do you think I could get in and im willing to prove my self becaue I know these things so I will settle for an huge pay cut to prove my self company


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bigboz566 said:


> yea I can understand that so what fields do you think I could get in and im willing to prove my self...


I see one of two avenues for you... either a huge company that does mostly construction projects (non governmental), or a very small operator (couple man shop) who is too naive to ask about your criminal history. If I was you, I'd apply to everyone in the phone book, whether they're hiring or not. Showing up in person with a resume in hand is even more effective.

By all means, if you get hired on somewhere, keep your lip zipped about your criminal history to the fellow workers, regardless of whether you think you got a bum rap. The only person that needs to know is your employer, and that's only if they ask. Just use the military motto of "don't volunteer information".


----------



## Skyline Electric (Jul 30, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Regardless of the circumstances, a conviction of a crime is a fundamental character flaw.


This statement in and of itself is irrefutable proof of a character flaw. :no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Skyline Electric said:


> This statement in and of itself is irrefutable proof of a character flaw. :no:


People of good character do not commit felonies. Simple as that.

Let me guess, you're an ex-con? 

If I have any character flaws, intolerance is chief among them. That is to say that I will not settle for less in others than the personal benchmarks I have set for myself. I sure don't call that a flaw any more than I would call my passionate and workaholic work ethic a flaw.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If I knowingly hired a felon and then he did something improper my ass would be on the line as well as my business and therefore my family.

Kind of risky.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> People of good character do not commit felonies. Simple as that.


While I agree with your sentiments, I also believe that a felon can certainly reform himself. 

However, I would need to see real, concrete evidence of this reformation, and this process would take years. Practically this means I would not hire a felon either.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

what did the OP do to become a felon? personally if he went to prison and done his time its not up to us to judge him. if he wants to work and be a productive member of society then more power too him. i think it might be hard to find a job since a lot of contractors are doing background checks. but keep trying and dont give up. also dont go back to being a felon. thats not good for the electrical industry :laughing:


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

It's going to be a long hard road for you. You might go to a job counselor and see what types of jobs are available for you. The trades probably won't be the way to go.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

bigboz566 said:


> well since I have one year left in technical school I was wondering if I would be able to get an job after I graduate with a felony conviction when I was 18 im 23 now I do have some what experience because my school lets me work for the master electrician of the school for work study.do any body know of a person with a felony conviction in the field.


I am sure there are plenty of felons in the field-- I have known a few and I am also sure there are many that could be felons but haven't got caught- yet. 

I think alot would depend on what crime was committed. I am not asking for that is your business and I wish you luck.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck, with this economy, and not plenty of jobs out there for everyone, i would seriously dought some one would hire you, i wouldnt if i was a contractor.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

First and foremost..... do not hide the fact about your past. It will only make things worse if you lie on an application and are discovered later.

Be honest. Admit you've made a mistake. Yes, the road ahead is rough, but you have two things in your favor now:

1. You've manned up and you've admiited your mistake.
2. Your debt to society has been paid.

Don't be deterred, and don't give up.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

A good amount of our work requires a background check prior to going onsite, so you would be out.


----------



## bigboz566 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks a lot I received some valuable info from all but im try real hard I know its going to be hard the economy is bad but I do graduate next year so I hope things pick up but thanks again


----------



## bryan372002 (Feb 9, 2009)

Boz, bud I know right where you are and it kind of stinks. I too am a convicted felon, not proud of it but not ashamed of it either, mine was a result of bad choices and drugs and regret it a lot. I dont think it is fair for a person that makes a mistake to be punished the rest of his life for it. there are a lot of theives and dishonest people out here that just havent been caught that think they can look down their noses at people like myself. I have been rejected for several jobs because of my felony, but a local contractor here took me on several years ago, and then i wound up going to work for a plant that we were doing work in, with the contrators approval of coarse. so guess I should say I got lucky or blessed one.

Just keep your chin up and someday someone will have enough brain and heart to give you a chance. one other thought is... You can go through the process of having the felony expunged from your record in some cases, I would have prolly done that had I not landed this job I'm at now.


----------



## bigboz566 (Feb 10, 2009)

getting my felony expunge I will do but my state wants your felony 7 years from the date of conviction for possession of drugs


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bigboz, don't take this as anything but constructive criticism. 

You will do a lot to help your image and reputation if you try and write better. Yes, even on a measly internet message board.

You should really get in the habit of writing in complete sentences with capitalization and punctuation. 
The more you write like you do here the harder it will be to break that habit on resumes and applications. 

I can tell you, unless you are a stellar interviewee, this will hurt you. Your writing is what they see long before you ever sit down with them.


----------



## Arc Angle (Feb 6, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Bigboz, don't take this as anything but constructive criticism.
> 
> You will do a lot to help your image and reputation if you try and write better. Yes, even on a measly internet message board.
> 
> ...


What he said. I have hired, fired, and gotten wired with many employees. In my career, only 1 illiterate employee has gotten by me, and I didn't hire the guy........

Many smaller shops will hire someone with a minor felony, but they might make you pee in a cup for awhile. It kinda depends on the felony. If you had 29 grams of weed on you, thats not as bad as a kilo of coke. I guess it's all kind of relative.

You are starting out behind the 8 ball (no pun intended) the only way to get ahead is to put your best and brightest out there, show up to work every day and do whatever it takes to do a good job and keep it.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

For me, it would entirely depend upon what the conviction was for. Now in your case, felony drug possession, I would probably hire you with the upfront knowledge you are going to be pissing in the cup a whole lot. 

Not to say drugs are not a bad thing, but I can think of much worse things you could have done that would keep me from hiring you. Stay clean and work hard and a drug conviction could be overlooked by me.

Jeff


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

If a nonfelony was a job requirement A lot of the construction trades would be non existant. The first tip is bowhunting. Can usually spot a felon by lack of gun toting rights. It takes into play if you need to hold a license. Varies state to state.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the main problem is the liability the employer assumes when it hires a person with a drug conviction. And, while I think the drug laws and penalties have become increasingly absurd, they are what they are and mostly they are a gold mine for lawyers and law enforcement and prisons.

My advice is to work on getting certified and open your own business or look to a trade that doesn't have certification requirements. Heck, I don't even know how the different states handle your situation with regard to licensing.

Good luck.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't believe that some of you are as intolerant as to not even ask what the offense was. I think that plays a big part. If you were peddling dope as a teen that's one thing. But if you are running into liquor stores with a gun, that's completely different.

But the bottom line is, if nobody wants to hire felons, then why do we even let them out of prison? Seems to me that once you have done your time, then that should not be held against you without consideration for the nature of the crime.


----------



## bigboz566 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was thinking, if I can get my licences then I will be able to start my own company. I will need to know if Minneasota even allows a person with a felony to get licenced but my teacher said " yes i can" but i will have to check into it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

bigboz566 said:


> I was thinking, if I can get my licences then I will be able to start my own company. I will need to know if Minneasota even allows a person with a felony to get licenced but my teacher said " yes i can" but i will have to check into it.


I can't speak for Minnesota, but here in MD, if you have been "convicted of an offense", (doesn't specify felony) your application for a license must be reviewed and approved by the state board of master electricians.


----------



## ECACDC (Jan 26, 2009)

*Good Luck*

I agree with Speedypete, Proper grammar and great written and oral communication skills are necessary to give your prospective employer a good feeling about you...especially when, like me, you are a felon. 

Regarding the absurdity of our laws... For some reason I am lumped into this pool with people that rob liquor stores with guns or steal cars or commit violent crimes... yet I was extremely non-violent, all my life, even when I was involved in not so legitimate organizations. 
I can only offer the same advice as Speedy.... Just know your trade, always go above and beyond, dont skimp and be as charming as possible. 

Good luck bigboz


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I can tell you, unless you are a stellar interviewee, this will hurt you. Your writing is what they see long before you ever sit down with them.


I try to not to regret much in my life. But I sure wish I had written more while in school. Writing like anything takes practice and corrective criticism.
My daughters are excellent writers and wrote more paper in elementary school than I did in 12 years of school. Practice makes perfect.

I now write reports as part of my job many several pages long, and I review them over and over and have others read them for errors. Anyone reading my post on MH yesterday regarding Phantom Voltages will see I made a glaring error on a table for a report that was to be sent to the AHJ.

With MSWord using spell check grammar check is a major help.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

But the bottom line is, if nobody wants to hire felons, then why do we even let them out of prison? Seems to me that once you have done your time, then that should not be held against you without consideration for the nature of the crime.[/quote]


You are certainly not suggesting that companies be forced to hire someone with a felony conviction are you?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Depends on the felony.

For example, in 1970, smoking pot was a felony in AZ.

Hell, to this day, selling vibrators is illegal in a couple/few states. I'm sure that there are felony levels to that "crime" as well.


All felons are not created equal. To judge all felons equally is a mistake. There are many many felons among us who have just never been caught.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> But the bottom line is, if nobody wants to hire felons, then why do we even let them out of prison? Seems to me that once you have done your time, then that should not be held against you without consideration for the nature of the crime.


 
You are certainly not suggesting that companies be forced to hire someone with a felony conviction are you?[/quote]


Because once you hire them the liability is on the company. I carry enough liability as it is. Being held accountable for every idiot that does not realize they are stupid.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

spelling is FUNdamental!


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

At companies I've worked for that had pre-employment criminal background checks, the following would get you 86'd from being hired

-Felony conviction
-Drug conviction of anything besides marijuana
-Recent DUI
-A recurring pattern of minor offenses or misdemeanors (One guy had 8 or 9 convictions for passing bad checks)

Funny thing is when they pulled my criminal background, they said it was the longest one they had ever seen! It was all just for 20 years worth of speeding tickets and inspection sticker tickets though.

Most small outfits don't do criminal background checks. I know a guy who did 7 years for robbing an armored car when he was younger but was always able to land a job somewhere or another. There is also a guy around here who is the President of a large firm, who did 5 years back in the 80's. Another guy I know was arrested for embezzling from his previous employer and STILL got hired on at another outfit, so it is definitely possible to get a job with a rap sheet.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Depends on the felony.
> 
> For example, in 1970, smoking pot was a felony in AZ.
> 
> ...


If I knew that it's a felony to sell vibrators, I wouldn't sell vibrators, regardless of how silly the law was. I just don't need that sh**.

If you're going to break laws, you'll likely break my companies SOP.

My employees get a backround check. We're often in people's homes when they're not home. 

Bottom line, I see a felony as a major hinderance.

If the conviction was truely a one time error, and not something like armed robbery or fraud, you might be able to get your record expunged.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I can't believe that some of you are as intolerant as to not even ask what the offense was.


Speaking for myself, it doesn't even matter. A felony is a felony. A felony disqualifies you from employment by me.


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't hire a felon either. My employees represent me and I don't want to wear that badge!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

te12co2w said:


> You are certainly not suggesting that companies be forced to hire someone with a felony conviction are you?



No, not forced. All I'm saying is you can't just hear the word felony and flat-out deny someone. You should hear them out. What was the conviction, how long ago, what's their side of it, etc.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> All I'm saying is you can't just hear the word felony and flat-out deny someone.


Actually, yes I can. I have, and will continue to. 



InPhase277 said:


> You should hear them out.


Nobody tells me what I should and should not do except my preacher, accountant, wife and attorney, and I often don't listen to those people either.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Nobody tells me what I should and should not do except my preacher, accountant, wife and attorney, and I often don't listen to those people either.



You sound like a teenager. :jester:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Nobody tells me what I should and should not do except my accountant and attorney, and I often don't listen to those guys either.


No surprise here-- hey Marc you have great computer skills did you ever try and hack into a system you didn't belong in just for fun -- maybe just to see if you could?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricista said:


> No surprise here-- hey Marc you have great computer skills did you ever try and hack into a system you didn't belong in just for fun -- maybe just to see if you could?


hmmmm.... how do we know each other?


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> hmmmm.... how do we know each other?


We don't. Why?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Never fails to amaze me how closed minded some people can be.
Come on telling the guy to keep it quiet ? BAD - Do Not Lie about it if asked by your employer or prospective employer. Be a MAN admit you made a mistake when you were younger,have paid the penalty, and have reformed. Be ready to prove it. I would suggest that if your honestly clean, beat the employer to the punch and offer to take a urine test at your own cost. In other words don't hide from it, because it can come back and bite you in the ass. 
I challenge anyone on this board to be come forward if they have NEVER broken the law- be honest! Anyone drink underage, drive home after a few drinks, toke up on some of that questionable tobacco, leave the store without paying for ecerything, and so on.
I for one, will be the first to say I probably could have spent some time behind bars in my younger days. Probably?- Hell I Know I could(should) have! Thats why I know that people can change.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, yes I can. I have, and will continue to.
> 
> Nobody tells me what I should and should not do except my preacher, accountant, wife and attorney, and I often don't listen to those people either.


blah blah blah


----------



## bryan372002 (Feb 9, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> You are certainly not suggesting that companies be forced to hire someone with a felony conviction are you?


absolutely not, but being a felon I guess you could say I am biased, but I think once you have rehabilitated and done the time I think the felony should automatically be expunged. depending upon the time of crime commited maybe.


----------



## bryan372002 (Feb 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, yes I can. I have, and will continue to.
> 
> Nobody tells me what I should and should not do except my preacher, accountant, wife and attorney, and I often don't listen to those people either.


 
I assuming You have never done anything dishonest ?


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I wouldn't hire you... ever. Regardless of the circumstances, a conviction of a crime is a fundamental character flaw. There's too many good guys in the labor pool right now to pick from to ever take a chance on a felon.


Excuse me for my first post being rather brash, but do I not recall you saying a while ago that you would willing run an entire company of illegal aliens if you could get away with it? Are these people not lawbreakers or does the severity and type of the offense then come into question? How would you know that these people have not committed felony-level offenses in another country which would have kept them out of your country if they had entered the country through legal channels?


----------



## idesign (Feb 7, 2009)

Stan B. said:


> Excuse me for my first post being rather brash, but do I not recall you saying a while ago that you would willing run an entire company of illegal aliens if you could get away with it? Are these people not lawbreakers or does the severity and type of the offense then come into question? How would you know that these people have not committed felony-level offenses in another country which would have kept them out of your country if they had entered the country through legal channels?


 

Way to come out shootin' Stan!!!!! :laughing: Love that one.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

idesign said:


> Way to come out shootin' Stan!!!!! :laughing: Love that one.


I really wasn't meaning to attack MdShunk personally. Obviously I've been lurking on this site for a while now and have found his ideas to be mostly unconventional but at the same time, quite sensible. 

I just thought that he'd be the type to inquire himself into the nature of a person's character rather than let the government dictate it to him.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Stan B. said:


> Excuse me for my first post being rather brash, but do I not recall you saying a while ago that you would willing run an entire company of illegal aliens if you could get away with it?


Nope, didn't say that at all. Go back and re-read, por favor. 

I said I'd run an entire company with immigrants if it were not illegal.



manchestersparky said:


> Never fails to amaze me how closed minded some people can be.
> Come on telling the guy to keep it quiet ? BAD - Do Not Lie about it if asked by your employer or prospective employer.


I never said to lie. I recommended he keep his lip zipped if he is hired and don't volunteer any extra information. Nothing good can come of that. For instance, if I was looking for a job, I would never volunteer that I have arthritis so bad it sometimes brings me to tears, and I would never complain about it to co-workers if I was hired. If I were asked directly about any medical conditions that might affect my work, I'd have to fess up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd like to see a show of hands of EMPLOYERS who knowingly hire felons. I'm guessing the 'second chance crowd' are mostly employees.


----------



## collin.thomas (Apr 14, 2008)

bigboz566 said:


> I was thinking, if I can get my licences then I will be able to start my own company. I will need to know if Minneasota even allows a person with a felony to get licenced but my teacher said " yes i can" but i will have to check into it.


There is nothing on the state's website about having a felony. Besides if you have a year left of school, you still need 4 years of apprenticeship, and one year of being a journeyman to get your master license, than you can get your electrical contractors license and open your own shop. So in six years, your felony shouldn't be on record.

Have you looked into the union? There are a lot more union shops than non-union around here.

http://www.electricity.state.mn.us/
http://mplsjatc.org/
http://www.ibew110.org/jatc/


----------



## bryan372002 (Feb 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'd like to see a show of hands of EMPLOYERS who knowingly hire felons. I'm guessing the 'second chance crowd' are mostly employees.


show of hands for ones that have never done anything illegal, whether they got caught or not. my point is....man gets caught with a 1/4 oz of pot, gets misdemeanor charge does his sentence and its done. another man gets caught with 1 oz. gets felony charge and gets judged and discriminated against for ever or until record is expunged. 

now a man who claims to be a saint, commits copyright infringement (copies a movie, song, etc.) and never gets caught ....hmmmm is this not a felony, but chances are he runs a company that refuses to hire felons


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'd like to see a show of hands of EMPLOYERS who knowingly hire felons. I'm guessing the 'second chance crowd' are mostly employees.


I hired a guy who did time for making money-- literally-- he was a counterfeiter.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

electricista said:


> I hired a guy who did time for making money-- literally-- he was a counterfeiter.


That might be helpful during the slow times..... :whistling2:


----------



## Arc Angle (Feb 6, 2009)

Ive got a killer scanner and printer.!!!!


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Nope, didn't say that at all. Go back and re-read, por favor.
> 
> I said I'd run an entire company with immigrants if it were not illegal.





MDShunk said:


> If I could figure out a legal way to hire illegal aliens, I would. Since it's illegal, I won't. I am still rolling around ways to hire and train legal non-english speaking immigrants. I'm not ashamed to admit that the thought of reliable low-cost labor is appealing to me. The training is the main obstacle.


In other words, you have no objection to hiring someone who is a criminal; you simply haven't done it because you won't commit an offense yourself.

I really do enjoy reading your thoughts for the most part. Unfortunately, the hypocrisy was so glaring in this case that I couldn't help but point it out.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

electricista said:


> I hired a guy who did time for making money-- literally-- he was a counterfeiter.


 
I thought he might work in congress!:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

bigboz566 said:


> I was thinking, if I can get my licences then I will be able to start my own company.


MAN, are you in for a big Surprise!!

You need to find whatever small shop it is around your town that all the ex-cons are working at.

I apprenticed for a small shop and there were nazi tattoos, meth pipes, and chimoe domestic violence galore! Gawd, I had no idea before I worked there, but I am sure glad I did. Learned a whole-helluv-alot from those guys. You see, electricians stick together in prison, no matter what kind of crime they committed it seems to be. Anyways, they took eachother under their wings, and one of the guys owned a few rentals in the bad part of town and thats where some lived who were down and out and did not have a pot to piss in.

They were all super high productivity electricians, well, highly productive except for the dope dealer who was running the trim crew and always blabbing on one of his five cel phones. I still keep in touch with that shop, they had a few normal hands like me too. Just want to close by saying, you can never tell an ex-con by looking, the owner was a church-on-sunday, never said a swear word, kind of guy.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, I think its a requirement where I work almost everyone there has been to prison seems like.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

:no: this made me think way back , worked with a guy who just got out of prison , , he smoked pot and snorted coke while driving , just not with me ...this guy was angry 24 / 7 and a nightmare to work with ...i used to laugh at him , because he was so angry , he went up and down like a roller coaster , i came from a violent up bringing ,so this guy didn't scare me , he just made me laugh :notworthy:the boss and him were related? i lasted a 1 1/2 years:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Stan B. said:


> Excuse me for my first post being rather brash, but do I not recall you saying a while ago that you would willing run an entire company of illegal aliens if you could get away with it? Are these people not lawbreakers or does the severity and type of the offense then come into question? How would you know that these people have not committed felony-level offenses in another country which would have kept them out of your country if they had entered the country through legal channels?


Lots of GC's used to hire the laborers standing on the corner for cheap help. A few paid real close attention to what the contractor was doing every day. They worked hard and started to run jobs and the GC got to run around in his shiny new truck he was able to buy from hiring cheap illegal help. One day.. the lead man quit and started his own business. Now the original GC's are losing jobs to the cheap labor that bought that shiny new truck. Be careful what you do because it might bite you in the ass. :no:


----------



## idesign (Feb 7, 2009)

If a contractor knowingly hires a felon, then sends that felon on a service call to a residence or business and the felon commits a crime while on site, could the contractor be just as liable for any damages as the ex-con would be?

If Joe's plumbing comes out to my house and one of the service guys he sends went down the river 20 years ago for a horrible crime ...I'm thinking I don't want this creep in my house.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Bigboz, don't take this as anything but constructive criticism.
> 
> You will do a lot to help your image and reputation if you try and write better. Yes, even on a measly internet message board.
> 
> ...


Amen to this. I'm under 30 myself, but I can't stand the "text message" language and grammar that is used by the under-30 crowd these days. It smacks of stupidity to me.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd say ex-felons in electrical or mechanical right away is not that easy. However I've seen plenty of ex-felons employed as laborers, concrete guys, drywall, demo. Those are good starting points unless you find a electrical contractor willing to take a risk with you. If you know about the trade already, then it might be easier.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

you should be studying to be a lawyer, then after a few years of practice, move into politics


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Lots of GC's used to hire the laborers standing on the corner for cheap help. A few paid real close attention to what the contractor was doing every day. They worked hard and started to run jobs and the GC got to run around in his shiny new truck he was able to buy from hiring cheap illegal help. One day.. the lead man quit and started his own business. Now the original GC's are losing jobs to the cheap labor that bought that shiny new truck. Be careful what you do because it might bite you in the ass. :no:


This goes for any employee. The best, brightest, and hardest workers are the ones most likely to want to go into business for themselves.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Boz...as others have said, some companies would hire and some won't.
Mistakes happen when we are young...it will be harder to prove yourself to others, but, it can be done. :thumbsup: 

Don't give up, stay focused on improving yourself. There will be alot of uphills in your life for awhile, and those challenges should make any rewards (job offerings, respect, chances, etc..) you recieve much more valuable to you. You are still very young with a long life ahead of you. You will make it!:yes:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shado said:


> Boz...as others have said, some companies would hire and some won't.
> Mistakes happen when we are young...it will be harder to prove yourself to others, but, it can be done. :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't give up, stay focused on improving yourself. There will be a lot of uphills in your life for awhile, and those challenges should make any rewards (job offerings, respect, chances, etc..) you receive much more valuable to you. You are still very young with a long life ahead of you. You will make it!:yes:


Best advice I have read so far, stay clean and work hard trying to prove it was a mistake and not a life style choice.

GOOD LUCK, you have dealt yourself a bad hand to start out with.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't forget to get *all new* friends too :jester:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Stan B. said:


> In other words, you have no objection to hiring someone who is a criminal; you simply haven't done it because you won't commit an offense yourself.


No, I've already said quite plainly that I don't hire criminals. I won't hire illegal aliens both because they are criminals and because doing so is illegal. If they were legal immigrants, and it were legal to hire them, I would love to find a way to structure a system whereby I could use them for profit. Stan, to be clear, you are an employee. Am I not correct?


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> No, I've already said quite plainly that I don't hire criminals. I won't hire illegal aliens both because they are criminals and because doing so is illegal. If they were legal immigrants, and it were legal to hire them, I would love to find a way to structure a system whereby I could use them for profit. Stan, to be clear, you are an employee. Am I not correct?


mdshunk. I agree with you 100% against hole depot illegal day labors, street corner labor or plain out right ex-felons help of any type. I always go by the past conduct is a indication of future conduct. Rehabilitation only goes so far and if they made bad choices in the past, they need to own up to it and should have understood their decisions limit their future activities.


----------



## Elmhust E (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a pretty interesting thread. Here in Illinois - Chicago,to be specific - the local will except felons into the union. However, there is one exception: the conviction cannot be related to violence. Beating people up, armed robberies, domestic violence charges, etc, will all disqualify an applicant from being able to enter the electrician apprenticeship program. 

That said, I'd rather see people working than committing crimes. Like others have already mentioned, their are plenty of people in the building trades that have criminal backgrounds. Some of them have gotten their act together and are solid contributors on the job site; others have/are not. The same can be said for those that do not have criminal backgrounds. God only knows what goes on behind the closed doors of our neighbors, but I digress. 

I don't buy into the claptrap that having a conviction necessarily makes somebody a bad person, moral deviant or sociopath. Lumping any entire group of people into one category and generalizing them to all be the same, is to create a logical fallacy. 

I noticed a few previous posts commenting on the need to be an effective communicator; hence the need to develop effective writing skills. While I agree that being able to effectively communicate is important, so is the need to be able to think logically. In fact, they are closely related in regards to expressing thoughts in a clear and concise manner. 

I hope that last paragraph does not come off as condescending, as that is not my intention. Living in Chicago, I know for certain that there are many buildings that have been constructed from the labor of former offenders. 

You can't change the past, so why further victimize people about it?

Jmo.

-E-


----------



## Arc Angle (Feb 6, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> I always go by the past conduct is a indication of future conduct. Rehabilitation only goes so far and if they made bad choices in the past, they need to own up to it and should have understood their decisions limit their future activities.


Wow, dont even know where to start with that one.

If past conduct where an indication of future conduct then there would be no need for a penal system. we just shoot all the offenders, that way we can be sure they wont reoffend. I could tell you about some of the crap i did when I was younger, but you might turn me in to the cops.....

Fortunately, I figured it out in my 20s and got my act together with only minor brushes with the law.

When you are young, crap occurs. If you are 30 and crap is still occurring on a regular basis and you cant make it into work at least 5 days a week, then we might have a problem. I will give most folks a chance to prove themselves. It is very hard to find qualified people nowadays. 

If you dont give them a week or 2, you might have just lost a gem in the rough.

My .02


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

As everyone has expressed in this topic...it depends on what felony you have . I think that in majority most would forgive a lesser crime.....but there are other felonies that can't be forgiven . Regardless....If you commited the crime , then unfortunately you have to live with it , and deal with it . That is life . You make your choices , good or bad , and either learn to thrive or fall . 

I worked for an HVAC shop that had a tier 3 child molester working for them as a service tech . How could that shop willingly send this pervert out to homes without the parents knowing !? Tier 3 means you have a 85% chance for this "felony" to occur again . The first week I started with the company I worked with him and he told me how he was raped repeatedly as a youth and in prison . This man should not be allowed to do service calls , especially when most of the calls are when the kids just got home from school without any parental supervision to let this pervert in ! To add to it ...2 yrs before I quit , the owner was arrested for child molestation . Guess the service tech had more in common with the company than he knew !

If you are a felon , even if you seved your time , people will always view you differently until they get to know who you are . It might not be completely fair , but it was a choice you had in your life , you made the wrong one , now you have to pay the consequenses . Just show em' who you are , and what you can achieve !


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*new prisons*

Well our company does Jails & State Prisons , during construction the prison system has a program were trusties get to work with us .and do electrical work only on power not security systems mostly just installing pipe or underground ive worked with a Ex master electrician once who murdered his wife and was a bigg coke dealer from miami and was already in prison for 15 years kind of like work release inside the walls. They work with us if they dont listen they go back to lockup and most prisoners like to work with us just to get out , also these guys are watched by prison gaurds all day with a shotgun . They get bused in and out everday to the job site now would i hire one of these guys if i had a company no way sorry ! you need to work in a prison just one time to understand there is no rehab its all bull s###. good luck take care


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess it would depend on the severity of the felony, yes you can be an electrician and a felon at the same time.

Although you can be restricted to the type of jobs you may be aloud to work on.I have actually been on jobs where they require your Drivers license , and back ground check before entering the building.

Having a criminal record is not the end of the world, you can redeem yourself,and become a great electrician.
I wouldn't worry about what some of the other comments said on this thread. 

It really depends on the severity of the felony, have you been rehabilitated, and what type of position your applying for.

hey we all live in glass houses, so don't throw rocks!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

calimurray said:


> I guess it would depend on the severity of the felony, yes you can be an electrician and a felon at the same time.


 
I mean if he got caught stealing copper! Would you want him on the 750-kcmil pull?


----------



## Elmhust E (Aug 5, 2008)

nick said:


> Would i hire one of these guys if i had a company no way sorry ! you need to work in a prison just one time to understand there is no rehab its all bull s###. good luck take care


What if the felon never went to prison? Would you consider them for a position then?



unionwirewoman said:


> If you are a felon , even if you seved your time , people will always view you differently until they get to know who you are . It might not be completely fair , but it was a choice you had in your life , you made the wrong one , now you have to pay the consequenses . Just show em' who you are , and what you can achieve !


True knowledge. Felons are definitely labeled. While it is of there own doing, I'd say stigma's are something that virtually everyone has to overcome at sometime or another. I know a female weldor, who was constantly berated and ogled at work for quite some time, solely because of her gender. She had to work twice as hard to get respect from her co-workers. Over time, she won them over. 

It's not hard to find faults with others if we look hard enough. The question is do we recognize individuals as human beings that have made mistakes and are ready to move forward with their lives, or do we continue to victimize people for actions they no longer can control?




Brian John said:


> I mean if he got caught stealing copper! Would you want him on the 750-kcmil pull?


WWJD?

JMO,

Eric


----------



## Canduit (Feb 13, 2009)

*Felon*

Of course you will get hired. The electrical field is FULL of people with a criminal records. PLEASE GIVE ME A BREAK. Trust me, there are no laws against hiring a felon, in fact there are programs where an employer can get a tax credit for hiring felons. HE WHO IS WITHOUT SIN CAST THE FIRST STONE ! Everyone makes mistakes, the question is did you learn from yours. Be on the job on time and everyday, work safe and hard and you will be ok.


----------



## Elmhust E (Aug 5, 2008)

Canduit said:


> Of course you will get hired. The electrical field is FULL of people with a criminal records. PLEASE GIVE ME A BREAK. Trust me, there are no laws against hiring a felon, in fact there are programs where an employer can get a tax credit for hiring felons. HE WHO IS WITHOUT SIN CAST THE FIRST STONE ! Everyone makes mistakes, the question is did you learn from yours. Be on the job on time and everyday, work safe and hard and you will be ok.


Word.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Elmhust E said:


> WWJD?


He would say "Go, but sin no more."


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Peter D said:


> He would say "Go, but sin no more."


 heaven or hell like it matters , people are like animals not 100% trust worthy, 99% maybe , not 100 % :no:


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is sad but true reality whether yall want to admit it or not, we all have wicked hearts.

For anyone person to say that it is a character flaw to have a felony is only kidding themselves, for every man , woman, and child on this planet has a wicked heart. Once this reality is accepted within yourself then you will be able to show another a little grace or mercy.

To even say one has a character flaw, is a flaw in itself!

There are companies out there will give you a chance, and there are people out there that have been there, that will help you on your way. But you will always run into someone who judges you because of your flaws.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

your right.... but I won't hire any ex-felon recently paroled as a helper or apprentice right away. he'll have to work as a laborer for awhile until I feel he can be trusted to take on bigger tasks. as mentioned past conduct is an indication of future conduct.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

" we all have wicked hearts "  ?????? cal, you are full of sh!t!!! ( nothing personal )


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

any time anyone agrees with you and follows up with a but.......

tells one that they really dont agree.


Here it is any employer on this site it is your right to hire anyone. I am not here to tell anyone how to run there business.If you have a strong policy not to hire a felon then thats the way it is with your company. There shall be no double standards though, when one of your loved ones screws up , or one of your best employees screws up and gets a felony conviction for DUI then you have to let him go, right?

It all depends on the severity of the felony or no?


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

> paul d. " we all have wicked hearts "  ?????? cal, you are full of sh!t!!! ( nothing personal )


That statement sounds like it came from a wicked heart!

( that was personal)


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

that's right... i subscribe to employee driving record pulls every 30 days. Any misdemeanor or felony traffic offense or relating to therfore, they'll have to find their own transportation to the jobsites.

if they're convicted i have to cut em loose, that's part of being a contractor that also holds an alarm operators license however i mostly engage in commercial/industrial electrical work only. everything's got to be clean from the top on down to the field level, atleast on my ship..might be different on some other ship trying to make a quick buck and have a oilspil..


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

calimurray said:


> That statement sounds like it came from a wicked heart!
> 
> ( that was personal)


cal, i sincerely appologize if i offended you. it was not intentional.. oh yeah, you're STILL full of sh!t.:laughing::laughing:


----------

